# What Is A Good Car Charger



## Rosalia Graham (Jan 4, 2018)

So I am very new to driving with Uber, last night while I was on a pick-up I plugged my phone in to the car charger I already have and noticed instead of my battery life increasing it actually decreased all the way down to 1% (luckily it stayed there until I went offline lol). Is there a more powerful car charger out there that's popular for using for things like this?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rosalia Graham said:


> So I am very new to driving with Uber, last night while I was on a pick-up I plugged my phone in to the car charger I already have and noticed instead of my battery life increasing it actually decreased all the way down to 1% (luckily it stayed there until I went offline lol). Is there a more powerful car charger out there that's popular for using for things like this?


One that doesn't cost 6.99.

Go to a wireless store like Verizon.
Tell them you need a good one.

It's going to cost $20-30


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

I don't use anything that can't deliver at least 2.1A to each device anymore. If I were shopping for a charger today I might buy one like this.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Alison Chains said:


> I don't use anything that can't deliver at least 2.1A to each device anymore. If I were shopping for a charger today I might buy one like this.


I concur. I have an Anker car charger that's lasted 2 years so far. It puts out enough power to charge both my Android phone and pax' iPhones at the same time.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I use a dual plug 400a power inverter in my car that I have used for 5 years now...then you can just plug in regulat charger and not have to worry about tue low powered ones.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I find that invariably power cords, whether Apple certified or not, age out and eventually for whatever reason their charge rate will go down until they stop working. I've also had the lightning bolt on my iphone before while the thing was actually losing percentage. unplug, plug back in it works better again.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Buy the anker 2 slot car charger. One for pax, one for you. Its $9.99

Optimize your phone is another option. My samsung note run in 4k resolution. I lowered the resolution and at night i lower brightness to 10%.

I always start my day with 5-10% battery, it charge quickly once optimized.


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

Rosalia Graham said:


> So I am very new to driving with Uber, last night while I was on a pick-up I plugged my phone in to the car charger I already have and noticed instead of my battery life increasing it actually decreased all the way down to 1% (luckily it stayed there until I went offline lol). Is there a more powerful car charger out there that's popular for using for things like this?


Get a charger that you can plug into the cigarette port (thats what I call it) of your car. Your phone will stay on all day and its charging also.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

Multi-Use Vehicle Charger with Dual USB Ports and Dual 12 Volt Sockets - Magnadyne https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000PB8CQI/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

I look for certain features in car chargers.

1. Mount sits flush with edges of cigarette socket. Should not protrude (I find it gets bumped and stops charging if it protrudes out too far)
2. LED lights on ports so they can easily be seen in low light and so you know the charger has power.
3. Power delivered should be at least 2.1A. Ideally one port should quick charger. 

Now lets talk about phone mounts...


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

Check this out-Wirecutter reviewed chargers here:

https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-usb-car-charger/


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I find that invariably power cords, whether Apple certified or not, age out and eventually for whatever reason their charge rate will go down until they stop working. I've also had the lightning bolt on my iphone before while the thing was actually losing percentage. unplug, plug back in it works better again.


Some cords are just cheap, using thinner wires. Get a cord that is marked for rapid charge (or similar).

Also, don't know about Apple phones, but for android you can download an app that will tell you the charging current.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Some cords are just cheap, using thinner wires. Get a cord that is marked for rapid charge (or similar).
> 
> Also, don't know about Apple phones, but for android you can download an app that will tell you the charging current.


Surprisingly to me there seems to be an app that does that in app store, I'll get it, thanks for the tip.


----------



## JT21491 (Jun 28, 2017)

Make sure you're using the 12 volt power point (cigarette lighter) and NOT the USB port. The USB port only sends intermittent power, sorta like slow motion alternating current. I was having the same problem and I switched it the 12 volt power point and my problem was solved.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

JT21491 said:


> Make sure you're using the 12 volt power point (cigarette lighter) and NOT the USB port. The USB port only sends intermittent power, sorta like slow motion alternating current. I was having the same problem and I switched it the 12 volt power point and my problem was solved.


Actually, USB power is not intermittent-- it is a solid 5 Volt direct current output.
Any USB port (whether on a computer, or on a charger) that puts out intermittent power is defective.


----------



## StanleyStark (Jan 9, 2018)

Anker is your best bet. Aukey is usually pretty good to.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Wires are rated by how many amps they can handle before melting. If the same 5 amp type wiring is used for both the 5 volt usb and the 12 volt lighter, the 5 volt is capable of producing 25 watts and the 12 volt is capable of producing 60 watts. 

I've had good luck with Anker chargers but not so much with their cables.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Thanks guys! Came to this thread cuz my iPhone 6+ would not charge in my car. Just kept running down to zero. Forced me to quit a lot of shifts early. Assumed the issue was age and the latest update shenanigans Apple just pulled. Nope! My new Anker 2-Port Car Charger fixed me right up! $14 at Amazon with $10 bucks off thanks to a survey I took from another thread! These little victories in life mean so much to me.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Roav by anker, Qi charging and lets you know where your car is in the parking lot if you forget where you parked at a mall or somewhere else. I bought one for $5 on Letitgo


----------

